# Cycle process



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

Just curious if i'm going in the right direction..have the 72 gallon bowfront.its been just little over a month and the ammonia has been around 4 to 5 pp...when is it suppose to go down?? am i doing something wong.i know most people's tank cycles in a month...any help would be appreciated!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle1.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle2.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle3.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle4.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle5.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle5.html

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling

this may help a little,how many and what size fish are you useing to cycle ?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Buy Bio-Spira. You shouldn't have more than 6 feeders to cycle a 75. 6 feeders and bio-spira added equals to a cycle of less than a week. I only say that because some people it takes 2 days and some 4 days. Also what kind of filtration are you using


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

now would be a perfect time to add *BIO Spira* it cycled mine in 3 days!!!!


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

I put in Biospira on thursday or friday and its still just showing high ammonia! I have 2 angel fish and a pleco in there and i have been feeding them like crazy.I also have a fluval 404.I am stumpped i just thought when i added the biospira it would be all set and its like i never added it...Could something be wrong with my filtration that could be hindering the process??..What do ya think???


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

EJR1976 said:


> ...Could something be wrong with my filtration that could be hindering the process??


 I'm not sure what's taking so long.

You mentioned rinsing out your filter media in your Feb.13th thread. This will delay your cycle. The filter media is important because most of the beneficial, ammonia-eating bacteria live on the surface area of your filter media.

Best bet is to let them grow in your filter for the time being.

If you can get a handful or gravel or filter media from an established aquarium that has been running a long time, it will further introduce beneficial bacteria to your tank and may help your tank cycle.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

What are you using to condition your water with?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

could be false readings, meaning that they are present, just not toxic. i recommend using PRIME water conditioner, everytime you do a 10-20% water change. (2 drops per US gallon) It helps detoxify ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. I was going through the same sh*t as you when i first started with mine, adding this and that dumping a shitload of money in the tank for nothing, bio spira and prime and alittle salt (1 TBS per 10 gallon) done the trick for me. Good luck, let me know how it goes in a couple days!


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

first off thanks for the replies and yea i got frustrated and rinsed the filter under warm water...seeing later i should have rinsed it in tank water.to be honest i don't think it would have mattereted anyways! my damn tank refuses to cycle i think! It's 9:48 on monday morning and my readings are 4ppm ammonia(using aquarium pharmaceuticals kinda bought at petco) i use Seachem neutral regulator to condition water.I haven't changed the water for at least a month.my filter has no carbon in it.i have all the trays filled the pre filter(rock things)....i can't tell you how muchmoney i have wasted on this tank! i try to forget.everytime i thought it was cycled i put in p's and then the water changes on me! so i wanted to really take my time.unfortunatly it just feels like its never gonna cycle now.now what?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

EJR1976 said:


> I put in Biospira on thursday or friday and its still just showing high ammonia! I have 2 angel fish and a pleco in there and i have been feeding them like crazy.I also have a fluval 404.I am stumpped i just thought when i added the biospira it would be all set and its like i never added it...Could something be wrong with my filtration that could be hindering the process??..What do ya think???


 do you fish show any signs of ammonia burns? around their eyes and gills?


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

nope the fish look fine...the pleco hangs out alot on the top though


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

EJR1976 said:


> nope the fish look fine...the pleco hangs out alot on the top though


 mine does too, let it ride for a couple more days and do 10% water change


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

Tank still,after almost 2 months still shows ammonia at 4ppm....I checked to see if any nitrites/trates where present and it was nothing.I am totally frustrated it appears my tank is defying the laws of nature! I am wondering if i should let it go another month or to just drain the f'n thing and start over....Biospira did nothing for my tank..............Anybody have any ideas?


----------

